# Начнём с этого



## Natalii

Уважаемые соплеменники (не придумала как иначе и точнее назвать людей, объединённых родным языком..🙂)! Подскажите, пожалуйста, если есть идеи, или, может кто-то является специалистом, как правильно объяснить иностранцу почему в предложении «Начнём с этОГО» без использования конкретного существительного мужского рода мы употребим именно такое окончание? Спасибо!


----------



## Awwal12

А при чём тут мужской род, если там явно местоимение среднего рода подразумевается, традиционно выражающее то, что можно сформулировать как общий предмет разговора ("это (были) они" и пр.)?.. Причём в данном случае английское let's start from that неплохо параллелит русскую конструкцию (только указательные слова отзеркалены: в русском по умолчанию употребляются проксимальные "здесь", "этот" и пр. а в английском - дистальные "there", "that" и т.д.).


----------



## Natalii

То есть мы просто склоняем Это как указательное местоимение! Точно! 😊 Спасибо!!!


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Причём в данном случае английское let's start from that неплохо параллелит русскую конструкцию (только указательные слова отзеркалены: в русском по умолчанию употребляются проксимальные "здесь", "этот" и пр. а в английском - дистальные "there", "that" и т.д.).


Тут ещё бы понять, чем данный случай является. Как я понимаю, если "это" - непосредственно примыкающее утверждение (не знаю, как правильно сформулировать): "начнем с этого: бла-бла-бла" или же, зеркально: "бла-бла-бла - начнем с этого" - то будет "this"; то есть, в английском понимании,  проксимальность - это когда "тыкаешь пальцем".


----------



## pimlicodude

Natalii said:


> Уважаемые соплеменники (не придумала как иначе и точнее назвать людей, объединённых родным языком..🙂)!



соязычники????


----------



## Natalii

Речь идёт о договоренности рассказывать на своём родном языке любые простые вещи - о себе, о прошедшем дне или просто «бла-бла-бла», что в голову взбредёт. А второй человек это переводит и учится в процессе). Мы договорились «начать с этого». Только это испанско-русский диалог на самом элементарном уровне, так что это скорее esto😊, чем this. Но большое спасибо, есть повод подумать и сравнить и с английским!!!


----------



## Natalii

pimlicodude said:


> соязычники????


😁 созвучно язычникам) надо ещё подумать🤔😊


----------



## pimlicodude

Natalii said:


> Речь идёт о договоренности рассказывать на своём родном языке любые простые вещи - о себе, о прошедшем дне или просто «бла-бла-бла», что в голову взбредёт. А второй человек это переводит и учится в процессе). Мы договорились «начать с этого». Только это испанско-русский диалог на самом элементарном уровне, так что это скорее esto😊, чем this. Но большое спасибо, есть повод подумать и сравнить и с английским!!


начнём с этого: let's start from here - from this point (но from here звучит идиоматичным в английском) - то есть начнём с этого пункта


----------



## pimlicodude

Natalii said:


> 😁 созвучно язычникам) надо ещё подумать🤔😊


да, я забыл что у этого слова есть значение heathen, pagan, нехристианин.... странно, что у нас тоже нет одного слова для этого понятия. например, кто мы, анличане, американцы итд друг другу, fellow Anglophones? fellow native speakers или кто-то еще?


----------



## pimlicodude

по испански, мне кажется говорят просто empezamos aquí - тоже возможно desde aquí.


----------



## pimlicodude

как вам звучится "дорогие соносители русского яз."? нет такого выражения, но вообще поймут ли это?


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> как вам звучится "дорогие соносители русского яз."? нет такого выражения, но вообще поймут ли это?


Нет, не звучит. Этот префикс вообще малопродуктивен - в силу изначально широкого смыслового поля "с(о)-".
В словах "cоплеменник", "сотрудник", "сокурсник", суффикс, видимо, "помогает" в установке такого узкого смысла (а также и субстантивность корня играет роль; "носитель" же - отдельный смысл и изначально отглагольная функция: "тот, кто носит"). В этом понятии (говорящий на одном языке) нет такой же состоявшейся необходимости, как в  "сожитель", "соучредитель".
В тексте догадаются о смысле, в речи вряд ли.


----------



## Natalii

pimlicodude said:


> да, я забыл что у этого слова есть значение heathen, pagan, нехристианин.... странно, что у нас тоже нет одного слова для этого понятия. например, кто мы, анличане, американцы итд друг другу, fellow Anglophones? fellow native speakers или кто-то еще?


Интересно.. как раз хотела поискать такое слово на английском, вынуждена смотреть сайт с телефона, а здесь не показывает страну собеседника явно. Спасибо. Мы говорим в общем «англоговорящие», но больше о странах и больших общностях людей, в качестве обращения я бы это не употребила. Как и мне не пришло в голову обратиться «уважаемые русскоговорящие😂». Звучит странновато)


----------



## Natalii

pimlicodude said:


> по испански, мне кажется говорят просто empezamos aquí - тоже возможно desde aquí.


просто я в своих родных трёх соснах запуталась, и не осознала, что просто окончания при склонении у мужского и среднего рода будут в данном случае одинаковы. Затмение в сознании) но помогли разобраться. 
Испанский почти не знаю, но может быть aqui перевела бы как «начнём отсюда». Благодарю за помощь!


----------



## Vadim K

pimlicodude said:


> по испански, мне кажется говорят просто empezamos aquí - тоже возможно desde aquí.


Empezamos por aqui


----------



## pimlicodude

Vadim K said:


> Empezamos por aqui


yes, I've realised you're right!


----------

